# l-theanine!



## blueFsharp

has anyone tried it? what do you think?
i used it two or three times when i was starting a new job last summer, and i feel like i was much calmer during the initial days than i would normally be.
now, i don't really know, because i had been doing pretty ok with my anxiety anyway, i don't even think i was on meds at the time. and then there's always that possible placebo-effect. 
i'm curious what other people think about it.


----------



## CoconutHolder

I've never read much about it until right now.

I believe I'm reading that it naturally occurs in all teas, such as green tea. That is very interesting. :yes


----------



## Beggiatoa

I taken this before and I like it. How much are you taking? I think the standard size is 100 mg capsules. But to really feel an effect, you have to take 3 or 4 at the same time. This seems pretty safe...even gave it to my dog once! One thing to note, my experience was that this will make you feel calm and sort of...chill...but it wont prevent anxiety if it's triggered. Also wont calm anxiety if it's already there..

Anyways, keep us posted with your results. 

Also, make sure you buy a label that uses the Suntheanine formula which is what all the research was based on.


----------



## blueFsharp

yeah, i would take like 3 or 4 of the 100 mg capsules when i took it. i never even tried just taking like, 1 or so, i just dove right in. and thats exactly how i recall feeling--very chill. when i'm not going crazy with anxiety, i'm a very chill person anyhow, but i kind of felt like i was chill x 2. i do still recall feeling a little awkward sometimes still, but i thought for the most part i was ok. 

and i dont know if mine has the suntheanine formula...ive never heard that mentioned before... hmm.


----------



## NJexplorer313

I just ordered some Phenibut powder along with this stuff. I am going to try and take the two together in the mornings, and see how I feel during the day. I read a guy talking about this stack on another forum, and compares the effects of this stuff along with phenibut to Neurobalance, which has been discontinued.He recomended at least 500mg of the L Theanine. Also, I am only going to start off with 500mg of the phenibut, and gradually increase the dosage to find a good range. We'll see how it works


----------



## bling

I take l-theanine in the formula, Seredyn, and think it works great. I'm doing stuff this year, i wouldn't normally do. I take as needed, up to 3 capsules, but they won't disclose how much l-theanine is in each capsule. It has niacinamide in the formula, which is supposed to be good also. I have taken l-theanine on its own, but only 100mg, as stated on container, and they say don't take more than this, but i have read elsewhere it is safe to take up to 600mg in 24hr period. So i would like to know the safe amount.


----------



## blueFsharp

what is the phenibut? i've never heard of that. 

yeah and i haven't done much reading up on l-theanine...which i guess is bad since i take it sometimes. i would say i don't usually take more than 400mg in a 24 hour period though. but i definitely don't feel any difference when i take just 100 mg.


----------



## NJexplorer313

There have been a few posts made on this stuff, which is where I first came across it. Basically, its a form of GABA, which has certain molecular attachments that allow it to cross the human blood-brain barrier more easily. I have tried Gaba Calm, and it seems to make me a little more relaxed than normal. But the Phenibut is supposed to take anxieties away, without taking away coordination and concentrations like say alcohol or xanax would from what I'm understanding. I've just recieved the Phenibut and L-Theanine today from Fed-Ex. They even included a couple sample packs of this energy supplement by Venom called Hyperdrive 3.0 which claims to: Increases stamina and energy
- Suppress appetite*
- Increase calorie expenditure
- Improve long term performance
-Improve mental focus
I'd like to try all 3 at the same time to see what the effects are. I am holding off on the Phenibut until tomorow, but will be trying 400MG (4 pills) of the L-Theanine by itself, to see what really effects me by itself.
If you are interested, make sure to do some research on it, because people are saying there are tolerance issues, and if taken too much at a time, can have some nasty side effects. It's not a more natural supplement like Fish Oil, or Magnesium which you can get natuarally from foods you eat. It is a drug, so be careful


----------



## Rob

The 2 byfar most potent concotions with l-theanine are psychotropin and theanine serene.
The psycho is stronger but more expensive. The first time I took it I felt like I had just taken 2 xanax. But I developed a tolerance to it, and for some reason even after taking months off when I'd take it again it didn't seem to work anymore.
But it did work incredibly the first couple of months I took.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I have also recieved some phenibut powder and l-theanine from bodybuilding.com but dont want to mix with prescription drugs.


----------



## CoconutHolder

yeah so I've been taking this now everyday for about a week or two, varying amounts. 

Lori really likey L-theanine.

Sometimes I'll take it with like half of my klonopin, or sometimes by itself, either way, its a good supplement for anxiety fo' shizzle.. :yes


----------



## Wellington

http://www.iherb.com/ProductDetails.asp ... =1430&at=0 
-200mg of L-Theanine at a great price.

-Or you could try a formula containing L-Theanine (its what I use on klonopin break days and works great to relax). It also contains a patented blend of herbs called relora that have had research towards anxiety benefit (as far as I know). http://www.iherb.com/ProductDetails.asp ... =1437&at=0


----------



## Wellington

I forgot to mention that l-theanine is proven to counter the negative effects of caffeine. "This amino acid actually acts antagonistically against the stimulatory effects of caffeine on the nervous system."
-http://web-us.com/l-theanine_anxiety_reducer.htm


----------



## sloanick

I just started on L-theanine last night. I took a 225mg capsule at 5pm took another today at 1pm and another now at 5:30 and i haven't felt a thing... kinda bummed


----------



## Glasya Labolas

*L-Theanine*

100mg per day for about two months.

What I have noticed is a general increase in my ability to concentrate and participate in activities such as writing, watching a movie, playing a game, etc. I believe this is due to a general reduction in my daily level of anxiety. I don't feel as worried about nothing. I take it in the morning, with coffee.

I've found it to be a gentle substance, but you've got to work with it. It's definitely not for acute panic attacks. The feeling I get from it, strangely enough, is about the same after drinking a very strong, hot cup of Chinese green tea. Makes sense, I suppose, but it's strange to get that feeling without actually drinking the tea.


----------



## Meowy

Does it upset your stomach at all? So many regular medications do this, wondering if this supplement would also. Just looking for an alternative, and from reading this site and others, looks like no adverse effects really...


----------



## Addler

I use L-theanine as an alternative to phenibut sometimes: for me, it has a similar but not as strong effect. Then again, I usually take a gram of phenibut vs 200-400 mg of l-theanine. For me, these don't so much stop situational anxiety, but they're brilliant at stopping obsessive thinking, which is my biggest source of worry.


----------



## PickleNose

If you're gonna take it anyway, might as well get some enjoyment out of it. I drink lots of tea. Same effect. It's relaxing for sure. And it does improve your focus. 

The best thing about it is that you can enhance and boost it's effects by buying higher quality teas. And with that, the sky's the limit, pretty much. Tea nerds are really nerdy and tea growers are obsessed with detail.


----------



## blacklight

*safe amount of l-theanine*

Hello,

Just FYI, an "expert" states that does up to 1000mg are safe *but* one may experience some sedation at this level.

GREAT page on the brand that most people swear by:

suntheanine.com/FromTheExperts.cfm

See "How Much is Too Much?" under the write-up by Dr. Lyon. I've used various brands and prefer "Source Naturals" - great reviews on iHerb.com. Tabs or capsules available. Caps are like a couple dollars more per bottle of 60. Each cap is 200mg, which is actually a more 'standard' dose than 100mg... depending on where you look or what you read.

One thing to note is the 'Now' brand of l-theanine (Suntheanine) - a brand that *many* use is "cut" (it says it right on the bottle) with 100mg ionosol per each 200mg cap. This is supposed to enhance or synergize with l-theanine's effects, but I like to take straight-up l-theanine w/o anything else.

The Source Naturals brand (check iHerb.com for reviews) at a starting dose of 1000mg twice a day (I personally checked with a pharmacologist and was told this dose was safe; note a pharmacologist is much more than just a pharmacist). This dose enabled me to go from 8mg clonazepam (yes, 8mg - it was literally eating holes in my memory but was the only thing that stopped my GAD - mostly profuse sweating and an incessant sense of impending doom... before hitting 8mg I would often go for up to 100 hours without sleep) per day *down to 4mg* in only seven months!

I hope this helps.
I registered here just to post this info.
Best to all of you!

~Blacklight



bling said:


> I take l-theanine in the formula, Seredyn, and think it works great. I'm doing stuff this year, i wouldn't normally do. I take as needed, up to 3 capsules, but they won't disclose how much l-theanine is in each capsule. It has niacinamide in the formula, which is supposed to be good also. I have taken l-theanine on its own, but only 100mg, as stated on container, and they say don't take more than this, but i have read elsewhere it is safe to take up to 600mg in 24hr period. So i would like to know the safe amount.


----------



## knowledge1234

*l-theanine is great*

Ive taken l-theanine everyday 100mg off and on for years now it does help with anxiety its my favorite supplement Ive tried so many others kava/gaba etc even though kava works I tend to take to much lol:clap


----------

